# Some Funny Crested pics and a Crested Gecko Growth chart



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

1st off i thought i'd post this chart that i've had stored on my pc for ages and it's really useful! Found it on another US forums aggggggggggesss ago! Its great for seeing generally what to expect, but please dont panic if yours isnt as heavy as the chart says it should be. All geckos grow differently and in the original thread it was posted in alot of people commented that their geckos werent as heavy as that. 










and now..... I thought i'd post these pics because i find them hilarious!!! Kurian was shedding the night before last, and, well, see for yourself!!!!

1st off, Kurian in his boilersuit/hoodie... doing his best chav impression!

Yo yo look at me i'm well 'ard yea!?









'I'm sorry mum i'm a nice boy really, see?'









Look mum I know im your little baby but really! How degrading, a bib and bonnet for a studly man like me?









Hope you like them!!!


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

haha thats hilarious!
he is a little dude. Nice photos :lol2:: victory:


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Haha cheers! Probs some of my fav photos yet!


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

ha ha the chav comment, fives stars for that alone :no1:

great pics : victory:


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

:lol2:great pics


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks!!! 

Rasperandy, he was soon put in his place! not while he's under my roof!


----------



## blink (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow, great pics! Soooo cute!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

the pics are sooooo funny...... made me chuckle and cat thought i was going crazy cos she was out of room at the time.

Nice boy too : victory:

cel and cat x


----------



## Bluesharp13 (May 31, 2007)

Funny pics :lol2:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

great pictures.:flrt:


----------



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

That's well cute. Good job you put him in his place : victory:. He's gorgeous too :no1:


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

This one would have been good for the Christmas photo comp!!!......He looks like Santa!:flrt:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

sorry i couldn't resist

Yo yo look at me i'm well 'ard yea!?












thanks thanks i'm here all week.................:whistling2:


----------



## LauraN (Jan 10, 2008)

LOL, that's hilarious.

Well done on the pics 

~Laura


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

hhaha thats awesome andy, i better not show him or he'll get ideas!!


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> hhaha thats awesome andy, i better not show him or he'll get ideas!!


 
he might start answering back


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

or he'll try and rebel by robbing convenience stores. At least he cant give me the finger, he's not got apposable thumbs!


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> or he'll try and rebel by robbing convenience stores. At least he cant give me the finger, he's not got apposable thumbs!


 
he does have a middle finger so watch out,

you should change your sig, to plus 1 chav gecko (teenagers hey):lol2:


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

That's a very handy growth chart, thanks for that! 

Those photos are brilliant, bless him!


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

:lol2: great pics and what a cute wee gecko


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

HAHAHA! Awww!


----------



## Aquilus (Feb 22, 2007)

Thank you for the growth chart! And awesome pics - I've never seen a lizard's shed as well defined as that.


----------

